
The Last Messiah (1933) - DyslexicAtheist
https://philosophynow.org/issues/45/The_Last_Messiah
======
nateburke
Loved it! Definitely bearing Nietzsche's torch in many ways. All the talk in
the beginning about the deer with fatally-large antlers reminded me of this
recent, perhaps terser, essay from Venkatesh Rao:
[https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2018/09/20/dodo-
thoughts/](https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2018/09/20/dodo-thoughts/)

------
slfnflctd
[I may have skimmed most of it.]

Insightful, dense and heavy stuff, with definite parallels to the present. At
the end it seemed like a pathologically flowery/frenzied way to express quite
a fatalistic outlook. My take on the final sentiment is that we'll probably
more or less need to become a different species to 'earn the right' to exist
in perpetuity. Our ultimate moral failings as city-apes were brought to light
like never before in WWI, and it inspired a lot of dark reflection like this.
Now I'm curious what this guy thought of WWII!

On my more optimistic days I like to hope the path of improvement from what we
are now to something 'better' might turn out to be a gradual, peaceful
process. I figure that since we're extremely unlikely to experience it, we may
as well just pick the happiest possible transition and pretend that's how it
all works out.

~~~
klyrs
In my best moments, i still can't get past the "rich liberals" problem.
Democrats are too enriched by the system to make effective change. The tide of
fascism is rising around the world, and by the time that pacificts wake up to
the magnitude of the problem, it'll be too late

------
keiferski
His concept of “anchoring” seems immensely useful, especially today. It is
essentially the continuation of Nietzsche’s “God is Dead” concept.

Indeed, one could probably describe modern western society in the 21st century
as increasingly devoid of population-wide anchors.

------
benekastah
This is Lovecraftian horror at its best.

